
Using an environment tracker repository? - bnVi
https://opencredo.com/versioning-a-microservice-system-with-git/
======
bnVi
Has anyone played with the concept of an environment tracker repository? If
so, what is your experience?

The use case would be providing a source of truth for all versions of services
deployed during a given release.

